# Not happy with my geckos.



## BrandonElliott (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello i have a gecko called riki and im quite upset because he has not been eatin since and also scratching constantly at the glass to come out. The man in the shop called reggae reptiles said that i only need a heat mat. Im starting to get really worried about him and he keeps scratching constantly all the time and never gives up. Please help me thank you. I have also let him out all the time and still does it aswel.


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Try changing the setup a bit, My leo did this and I changed up his viv and she hasnt done it since (4months-ish) :2thumb:


----------



## BrandonElliott (Jan 13, 2013)

I have just cleaned up his tank and re done it but still the same thing


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

hi, what are your temps? viv size? thermostat? how are you measuring temps? substrate?


----------



## BrandonElliott (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello, Im not quite sure what the temps are because the man only said a heat mat and it should be fine. The vivarium is 60 x 45 x 30 cm exo terrarium and it has paper towel as substrate.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

BrandonElliott said:


> Hello, Im not quite sure what the temps are because the man only said a heat mat and it should be fine. The vivarium is 60 x 45 x 30 cm exo terrarium and it has paper towel as substrate.


viv is ok, but you need a thermostat  set to 32-34 on the hot side


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

You need a thermostat. He is probably WAY too warm cos heatmats can get dangerously hot without thermostatic control :gasp:


----------



## BrandonElliott (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok thanks for that  and i will buy one soon and will tell you guys feedback . ps how much do they cost ?


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

BrandonElliott said:


> Ok thanks for that  and i will buy one soon and will tell you guys feedback . ps how much do they cost ?


a pulse stat around 30 and mat stat around 20 (pulse stats are more precise)


----------



## BrandonElliott (Jan 13, 2013)

So what should i do for tonight should i turn off the heatmat?


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Your geckos are probably not happy with you :whistling2:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

BrandonElliott said:


> So what should i do for tonight should i turn off the heatmat?


i would they can live for months at a cool temature so a single night wont hurt :2thumb: glad to see your taking advice


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

You will also need a digital thermometer.

What type of gecko is it? (Im assuming leopard)
What is the rest of your set up like? How many hides? Does your gecko have a moist hide? How big is the viv? What are you feeding it? Have you got calcium in a little bowl in the viv and do you dust its livefood with vitamins with D3 and such like ib? What substrate is it on?
You definitely need a thermostat to regulate temps. Your gecko will get ill/not eat/possibly burn itself if you dont get temps right for it. All reptiles need specific temps to live healthily. Different reps need different temps and without them....if they are too high or too low, you will find yourself forking out expensive vet fees for a sick animal.....so its worth paying out for the right equipment even though it can be costly. You will save yourself vet fees/heartache and will have a happy healthy gecko.
I advise doing alot on research on this forum and asking questions in the lizard section : victory:


----------



## BrandonElliott (Jan 13, 2013)

I have turned off the heat mat now and just to tell you, I have a bearded dragon like opposite to them and would it be the lighting that is bugging him? Should i move it on top of my bearded dragons vivarium?


----------



## BrandonElliott (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea just to say that the guy in the shop told me a heat mat they just need, But anyways its not my fault that i did not know this problems if he could of told me about this I would of known and sorted it out straight away  But i don`t want to hurt the little guy, What can i do now for a short period of time due to not having money at the moment.
Thank you


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

BrandonElliott said:


> Yea just to say that the guy in the shop told me a heat mat they just need, But anyways its not my fault that i did not know this problems if he could of told me about this I would of known and sorted it out straight away  But i don`t want to hurt the little guy, What can i do now for a short period of time due to not having money at the moment.
> Thank you


dw m8 thats why we're here, to correct a pet shops mistake :lol2: it happens all of the time! next time though do your research : victory: good luck


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Get a thermostat asap.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

GECKO MICK said:


> Get a thermostat asap.


he's working on it


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

BrandonElliott said:


> Yea just to say that the guy in the shop told me a heat mat they just need, But anyways its not my fault that i did not know this problems if he could of told me about this I would of known and sorted it out straight away  But i don`t want to hurt the little guy, *What can i do now for a short period of time due to not having money at the moment.
> Thank you *


Beg, borrow and steal.

A thermostat and digital thermometer are your number one priorities at this moment in time, there are no *safe* quick fixes on the cheap that you can implement : victory:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Put a wanted ad up for a second hand but working thermostat.
A digital thermometer is only about 2quid if that, don't use one of the dial ones either, they're not accurate at all, get a digital one.
I'm sure you'll get a second hand mat stat for about a tenner or so, as they're only just over 20 new.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

If you already have a Bearded Dragon, surely you know the dangers of not using a thermostat with heated devices (I pray you're using them for your Dragon!)...


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Here you go  Habistat Mat Stat Thermostat: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## roblad (Feb 15, 2012)

Thermostat is huge first thing I got when I got my Leo but petshop guy was in the wrong selling it alone what substrate you on , you could try building it up a bit above the mat so no as much heat gets through but it would depend on the substrate as you want it to be safe for your Leo that's the main thing congrats on your Leo they are amazing 

Sorry for lack of commas and the like but my phone is hard enough work as it is


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

ChazzieJo said:


> If you already have a Bearded Dragon, surely you know the dangers of not using a thermostat with heated devices (I pray you're using them for your Dragon!)...


why?? i dont use them? if you use the correct wattage bulb then it will be fine! : victory:


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

tremerz97 said:


> why?? i dont use them? if you use the correct wattage bulb then it will be fine! : victory:


Yes, but that shouldn't really be advocated unless the keeper is experienced and know what they are going. Sometimes the only reason why one is NOT getting used is because of lack of research and pet-shop prompting which is in no ways correct nor should it get over looked.
OP - I'll re-enforce what ChazzieJo has said, be sure that ALL heat sources have a stat attached. for the sake of £30 odd quid on ebay, its better to be safe that sorry for ANY reptile friends you choose to purchase and own.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kimora said:


> Yes, but that shouldn't really be advocated unless the keeper is experienced and know what they are going. Sometimes the only reason why one is NOT getting used is because of lack of research and pet-shop prompting which is in no ways correct nor should it get over looked.
> OP - I'll re-enforce what ChazzieJo has said, be sure that ALL heat sources have a stat attached. for the sake of £30 odd quid on ebay, its better to be safe that sorry for ANY reptile friends you choose to purchase and own.


yeah i get what you're saying but a beardies basking spot can range from 105-120f and if you get the correct bulb there is no need. and most stats cant reach that high temps!  for leos its a must though!


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

tremerz97 said:


> yeah i get what you're saying but a beardies basking spot can range from 105-120f and if you get the correct bulb there is no need. and most stats cant reach that high temps!  for leos its a must though!


But you are now implying that proper research into husbandry has been done, which in alot of cases just isn't so. Can you honestly say that you researched reptiles present and past before purchasing and this site?
THAT is why I do not like to see lack of stat promoted to new keepers.
some stat's might not, but other's do, High range stat's like the one below.

Microclimate B1ME High Temperature

One of the first results capable of up to 45C on google. Now try ebay and find it cheaper.

Research into proper probe placement (which i believe is not directly under the basking spot) can easily be found on here with countless advice that one should be used.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kimora said:


> But you are now implying that proper research into husbandry has been done, which in alot of cases just isn't so. Can you honestly say that you researched reptiles present and past before purchasing and this site?
> THAT is why I do not like to see lack of stat promoted to new keepers.
> some stat's might not, but other's do, High range stat's like the one below.
> 
> ...


my point is that it is not a must with them, as the temperature ranges a fair bit, i dont see much point. but yes novices should (half of them have the temps wrong) but with a digital thermometer and monitoring it then i dont see a problem  im not disagreeing with you btw im just saying it can be done


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

i couldn't say i wouldn't use a stat on certain animala, i WOULD however use one one EVERY animal, always better safe then sorry, even for beardies be it to set the ambient or what not, all it take is for a hot day when noone is in and for the viv to overheat cos you aint lowered the wattage of the bulb, all a bit of an unnecessary risk if you ask me....


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

sn8ks4life said:


> i couldn't say i wouldn't use a stat on certain animala, i WOULD however use one one EVERY animal, always better safe then sorry, even for beardies be it to set the ambient or what not, all it take is for a hot day when noone is in and for the viv to overheat cos you aint lowered the wattage of the bulb, all a bit of an unnecessary risk if you ask me....


i do agree but the uk? hot? :lol2: ive never occurred any problems so im sticking with it


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

tremerz97 said:


> i do agree but the uk? hot? :lol2: ive never occurred any problems so im sticking with it


LMFAO ok we may not be in the hotest country lol, but depending on the room there in and how well insulated it is the temp can rise seriously high, granted you've had no probs yet, i had a bosc and even with a basking spot of around 150f i used a stat for the ambients so it didnt over heat as my tiny room get well hot with all my reps and Ts in it lol... i wont risk it personally, but im sure your's are fine:2thumb: can't say the weather today will make any difference Lol


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

sn8ks4life said:


> LMFAO ok we may not be in the hotest country lol, but depending on the room there in and how well insulated it is the temp can rise seriously high, granted you've had no probs yet, i had a bosc and even with a basking spot of around 150f i used a stat for the ambients so it didnt over heat as my tiny room get well hot with all my reps and Ts in it lol... i wont risk it personally, but im sure your's are fine:2thumb: can't say the weather today will make any difference Lol


tbh with the ambients its all about providing the correct size viv (i use a 6x2x2 and get the gradient spot one! without using a stat! )


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,the first thing that needs to be done is temperatures need taking with a good digital thermometer,they aren't much money.If you turn the mat off and he gets real cold it could upset his digestive system.It may not be that he is too warm at all.Get a thermometer or even two would be better.Get the temperature from on the mat and the temperature from the cold end.

Please answer these questions also so that we can help you more.

How many caves has he got?
Has he got a moist hide?
What do you feed him?
Do you gut load food and dust it with anything?
Has he got water and any calcium available?

That will do for now and don't worry if you havn't got these things.We will help you get it sorted out.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

littlefoot said:


> Hi,the first thing that needs to be done is temperatures need taking with a good digital thermometer,they aren't much money.If you turn the mat off and he gets real cold it could upset his digestive system.It may not be that he is too warm at all.Get a thermometer or even two would be better.Get the temperature from on the mat and the temperature from the cold end.
> 
> Please answer these questions also so that we can help you more.
> 
> ...


how dare you put us back on topic! :devil: :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I don't use a stat with my UV mercury bulbs (because you can't), but that's perfectly fine in a very large viv (5x2x2+ for example). In all other cases its definitely better to use a stat and I learned this the hard way. In the UK the weather has gone from 22C to 13C in just the past week, so I doubt you have good constant temps otherwise.


----------

